# starting summer 2008 planning - BC



## Luanne (Oct 10, 2007)

As of right now we have one week confirmed in Whistler, late June, 2008.  I'm starting to put together some ideas for the rest of our trip.  We generally take two weeks during the summer, so we have leeway on both sides.  My thoughts are to fly from the San Francisco Bay area to Seattle and pick up a car there.  Then, possibly drive to Vancouver, spend a couple of nights there, then on up to Whistler.

My first question is, does anyone have any knowledge of the Hampton Inn & Suites on Robson in Vancouver.  Location looks good and we can get two nights "free" with Hilton Honors points.


----------



## middleoforchid (Oct 10, 2007)

We have stayed at the Hampton by the airport but not downtown.Since it's w/ the Hilton chain,it should be fine.Robson stretches all the way from downtown to just a short walk from the ocean.Great location for shopping and dining and people watching both daytime and nightime.Check out Denman St.as well,it has a lot of good eateries as well.Summertime is beautiful in B.C. Enjoy!


----------



## randyz (Oct 10, 2007)

Luanne said:


> My first question is, does anyone have any knowledge of the Hampton Inn & Suites on Robson in Vancouver.  Location looks good and we can get two nights "free" with Hilton Honors points.



Have not stayed there (live locally), but did have meetings few years back. Definitely a decent enough place. Very good location given the break you can get with points. Do be aware this is at the other end of Robson, not by Denman as referenced by a previous poster. You are located near False Creek and the 2 stadiums. You are also on the doorstep to Yaletown the newest redeveloped downtown community.

You are about a 6 block walk from Granville and Robson which is the heart of downtown Vancouver. Art Gallery, Shopping Mall and start of Robson Fashion District. Stanley Park will be a bit more of a hike though doable, I believe there is a water taxi a few blocks away which will take you to Granville Island. 

Is this what you needed to know?

Randy


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 11, 2007)

We spent 2 weeks in August in Vancouver, Victoria, Whistler, Seattle, etc. I would suggest spending a couple nights at least in Seattle. We stayed in downtown Seattle at the Grand Hyatt. We enjoyed Seattle more than any other part of the trip. In retrospect, I wish we had skipped some of the other places and spent more time in Seattle.

If you fly on Alaska Air to Seattle, you can easily upgrade to First Class for an additional $50.00. We did it on our flight back from Seattle to Ontario CA.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 11, 2007)

Randy, thanks.  That was great information.  I'm leaning toward taking a couple of nights in Vancouver at the beginning in order to break up the drive from Seattle to Whistler.

John,  a few years ago we spent a week in Port Townsend (at Kala Point).  During that trip we also spent a couple of nights in Victoria, Vancouver, and then the last couple of nights in Seattle.  We thoroughly enjoyed all of these places.  And we may end up spending some time in Seattle on this trip as well.  As I said, I'm just in the early planning stages.    I'll probably look at whoever has the cheapest flights, and out of Oakland if possible.  Right now Southwest is running about $180 rt per person, but who knows what it will be at the time we get tickets.


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 11, 2007)

Luanne said:


> Randy, thanks.  That was great information.  I'm leaning toward taking a couple of nights in Vancouver at the beginning in order to break up the drive from Seattle to Whistler.
> 
> John,  a few years ago we spent a week in Port Townsend (at Kala Point).  During that trip we also spent a couple of nights in Victoria, Vancouver, and then the last couple of nights in Seattle.  We thoroughly enjoyed all of these places.  And we may end up spending some time in Seattle on this trip as well.  As I said, I'm just in the early planning stages.    I'll probably look at whoever has the cheapest flights, and out of Oakland if possible.  Right now Southwest is running about $180 rt per person, but who knows what it will be at the time we get tickets.



You are going to find that things are pretty expensive in Canada with the Canadian dollar now higher than the US dollar.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 11, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> You are going to find that things are pretty expensive in Canada with the Canadian dollar now higher than the US dollar.



And your point is?


----------



## John Cummings (Oct 11, 2007)

Luanne said:


> And your point is?



Just a point of interest that you may not be aware of. There is no reason for you to get worked up about it.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 11, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> Just a point of interest that you may not be aware of. There is no reason for you to get worked up about it.



Hey, I'm not worked up about it.  Thanks for the tip.  I guess I just don't worry that much about how "expensive" things will be when I'm on vacation.  Since I'm using a timeshare trade and not paying for the accomodations I always feel like I'm already somewhat ahead.

Hey, I was reading on a Whistler tourism site that there is a junior golf program that allows players 18 and under to play free with a paid adult at the golf courses there.  Anyone familiar with that?


----------

